# curiosity killed the cat



## ShAdY12 (Mar 8, 2009)

this is the missus cat Petree keeping an eye on my snakes
thinks hes a meerkat LOL


----------



## MZ33YO (Mar 8, 2009)

Lol what a cutie!


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 8, 2009)

cheers, he is LOL funny story actually, when i first got my second snake i was only using
rubber strips to keep the doors locked as they were too little to open it. Came home one day
to find the cat IN the tank curled up under the heat light fast asleep. And the snakes didnt seem to care one was next to him the other up on the branch


----------



## Chris89 (Mar 8, 2009)

One of the cats use to do that to the snakes enclosures, until one of the snakes decided to strike and smashed into the glass, made a "THUD" noise and the cat went running, hasn't done it since =)


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 8, 2009)

LOL chris i wish this cat would learn, he poped his head up once while i was cleaning the enclosure
out and one of my snakes lunged out and started coiling around his neck and he froze with fear. I 
quickly unravelled him off the cat and thought 'that'll learn him' but it didnt as you can see from the photo


----------



## Chris89 (Mar 8, 2009)

Some animals are just plain stupid lol


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

Neither of my cats have even noticed my partners jungle yet. It's surprizing because my kitten who is just on 6 months is into everything and being an indoor cat I just figured he would have noticed by now. I have to say I'm probably lucky he hasn't.

Very cute meerkat btw!


----------



## lovey (Mar 8, 2009)

Sounds like an accident waiting to happen imo.


----------



## missllama (Mar 8, 2009)

lol shady thats adorable, my cat muffassa got in the beardy tank once and fell asleep it must have been nice and warm, i actually found one of the beardys half standing up on her like they do on rocks to get more heat on them lol looked hilarious i posted some pics on aps... got flammed lol, owel some people realise that not all cats will kill animals, just like not all dogs will rip a blueys head off and attack snakes in the yard etc....


----------



## Hooglabah (Mar 8, 2009)

girl friends cat and my centralian used to spend hours in that position still as statues stareing at each other till big red decided he was big enough to eat her and k.o ed himself on the glass and scare the cat to the point she wont even be in the same room as a snake.


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 8, 2009)

missllamathuen said:


> lol shady thats adorable, my cat muffassa got in the beardy tank once and fell asleep it must have been nice and warm, i actually found one of the beardys half standing up on her like they do on rocks to get more heat on them lol looked hilarious i posted some pics on aps... got flammed lol, owel some people realise that not all cats will kill animals, just like not all dogs will rip a blueys head off and attack snakes in the yard etc....


 

its true not all cats are killers, we have found this one playing with a wild mouse like it was
a ball of string, no intention to kill it. But the missus other 3 cats would kill it in a second.
Same with dogs, our rotti hates my herps, averytime she is inside she will growl ect. But
my staffy is just curious and thinks they are his friends lol but i keep him well away from
them because i take him out with me on my bike and the last thing i need is for him to
try and play with a tiger snake or something!


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 8, 2009)

lovey said:


> Sounds like an accident waiting to happen imo.


 

I agree!!!


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 8, 2009)

nah no accident waiting to happen, the cat is on the OUTSIDE of the glass
and the snakes are on the INSIDE. They arent even bothered by him looking.
I even put a chair there so he can watch them, he literaly sits there for hours.

Lesson was learnt "dont have cat in room when tank open" only had that one 
incident nearly two years ago and no probs since. Like everything with herps
its all a learning experience and the quickest way to learn is from your 
mistakes and most you only make once


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 11, 2009)

What a disappointing thread! The title promises a dead cat!


----------



## JasonL (Mar 11, 2009)

Sdaji said:


> What a disappointing thread! The title promises a dead cat!



I agree, open the door then take pics.


----------



## Stitched (Mar 11, 2009)

How did you stick your cat to the wall? 

Funny pic though


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Mar 11, 2009)

My dog only just realised he's not the only animal in the house!
He stands outside Clank's enclosure wagging his tail and shaking:shock:


----------



## shane14 (Mar 11, 2009)

Wait until you have olives  Bye bye kitty


----------

